# Help!! What are the chances of getting preggo when BD on the day of ovulation



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm on my very first cycle of seriously charting using fertility friend and ovusoft. Both of my charts said I had potentially already ovulated (I had the dotted crosshairs on FF) so I figured we were safe. Well this morning both charts changed and said I ovulated later than I thought. So we dtd on the same day I ovulated and we are freaking out. Is there like an average of how often that leads to pregnancy? Obviously it's not 100% cause otherwise everyone that did it on ovulation day would get preggo. I think I'm going to have a nervous breakdown waiting until I can test or until







: AF comes.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

okay, I know the freak out feeling. Stay calm.

I conceived my 2nd baby on the day I oed.

BUT....

When I told my midwife that she said it is a very rare and unlikely event, you're dh would have had to have one fast swimmer and you're egg would still have to be hanging out.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it turns out the way you want it to.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

We dtd last cycle on the day I O'd and I am not PG







(We weren't trying- it was an oops).


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I would say there is a chance. But if you think about the fact that it takes 3+ months for most couples to conceive. And I would be careful and use the sympto-thermal method. Your CM could have given you a good idea what is going on and always wait for 3-4 days of drying up.


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the replies ladies. I knew I should have paid attention to my other fertility signs, not just the temp., but I didn't quite realize how important it was. I have certainly learned my lesson and we are going to be much more careful! I just kept thinking that you could have eggwhite after O. Really though I was just getting impatient to dtd







:.

I did get pregnant with my first ds on the day I ovulated and if that is rare, then probably it won't happen to me again.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Keep us updated!


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

Well I don't know if anyone cares







but I'm not preggo. I got AF today after a 9 day luteal phase, which has me a little concerned.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Of course we care. I'm glad it all worked out for you.


----------

